# InkSoft Offers Online Video Tour Of E-Commerce Solutions



## Deborah Sexton

As e-commerce continues to grow among decorated apparel companies, offering it becomes more important if a business does not want to be left behind. InkSoft offers a video tour of its products and programs that are designed get printers started selling online quickly and effectively.

You will learn how the robust InkSoft platform allows you compete with big Internet apparel vendors by enabling customers to self-serve by creating their own designs and browsing, selecting and purchasing online. 

Whether you’re selling customizable products or decorated goods, you’ll find solutions for enhancing efficiency, extending your market reach, boosting your professional image, intuitive design tools, integrated product catalogs and more. You’ll also discover how easy InkSoft makes it to set up web stores for schools, booster clubs and fundraisers and learn about the “echo” system that lets you maintain different online stores for various selling opportunities. 

To tour the InkSoft system and explore its benefits from designing artwork to integrated payment and shipping options, go to https://www.inksoft.com/design-studio/sell-online/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

